# Best Hand Polishing Kit



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

What in your opinion is a good hand polishing kit


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Loads of options really mate.

My personal favourites are either Optimum Poli-seal or VP Achilles prep applied using a dual density pad, both work equally well if worked properly.

Might also be worth mentioning SRP as it was specifically developed for use by hand.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Gtechniq P1 hand kit.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Gtechniq P1 hand kit.


+1

End of thread.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats the Sonus hand polishing kit like?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

SRP is very good, easy to use and does a great on cleaning plus protecting the paintwork, the new version is excellent.

If you have a darker coloured car, then uds is excellent as well.

There is plenty of products on the market, the ones I have listed are all in ones.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

To help you out, what colour is your car, plus can you see the defects in the paint, basically saying what condition the paintwork is in.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Both cars in my house are Fiesta - Moondust Silver and a Primera SE Grey, there are no defects in the paint


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

RDB85 said:


> Both cars in my house are Fiesta - Moondust Silver and a Primera SE Grey, there are no defects in the paint


Nice colours  SRP new version plus HD wax is a winning combination, and it works lovely :thumb:

This is what I would use personally :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok sounds brilliant, I have seen a package by AG HD Cleanser and HD Wax, would I use SRP, then Cleanser then wax


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

If you've got no paint defects to correct then I wouldn't polish it, glaze it and seal/wax it. Blackfire gloss enhacing polish is awesome for gloss and depth of colour + a wax of your choice(mine is dodo juice supernatural hybrid at the minute)


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

RDB85 said:


> Ok sounds brilliant, I have seen a package by AG HD Cleanser and HD Wax, would I use SRP, then Cleanser then wax


Being hoenst I have not tried the hd cleanser but I assume it clean the paint better than srp, as it's classed as a more intensive cleaner then srp.

The hd wax ill give you the protection you need so no need for the srp.

Use the HD cleanser then HD wax on top :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

No need for srp really, HD wax will protect.

RDB85, there is a post from Bigmc, you know he's cars very well plus the detailing scene very well as well, he's advice is spot on, that's a very good combination as well, but have not tried them at all; but have seen reviews on here and I think it will give a very wet fluid look to the car from blackfire and the hybrid wax as well.

Certainly one to consider strongly.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Blackfire sounds really good, thanks Bigmc


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's not cheap but a little goes a long way, protect it well afterwards and it'll last for ages.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Bit off topic but would an aio be better. Tried tripple any others


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not imho, they're jack of all master of none, blackfire gep is a great filler no abrasives in it at all.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Might order some and will look in sales section


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Can I use fk1000p on top


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes pretty much anything apart from the semi-permanent coatings.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Best "kit" for me is P1 and one of their german style applicator pads, use the rough side for first application then if needed flip it over to the smooth side for another application. ps, this is also a great work out for your arms!!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

If your paintwork is in top order too start with I highly recommend Sonus SFX 3 or Sonus SFX pre wax cleanser.

Both of those give excellent results on good paint. Lovely depth of shine and richness of colour with those products. They are easy too work with as well. I recommend the green Sonus microfibre applicators to go with the polish.


Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Also looking at Carlack 68 NSC


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

RMB85, hope you have had luck on here, I was just wondering where abouts you are based, if down the south, you can PM direct and come to mine, I have a collection of detailing products, it's small comparing to the others on here, but if you are local you can always come down to mine, and try my products on your car for free, and I will certainly help you and bring all my gear out, so you can try for free which works for you :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I think he's just got a bargain on some GEP in the sales threads...


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> RMB85, hope you have had luck on here, I was just wondering where abouts you are based, if down the south, you can PM direct and come to mine, I have a collection of detailing products, it's small comparing to the others on here, but if you are local you can always come down to mine, and try my products on your car for free, and I will certainly help you and bring all my gear out, so you can try for free which works for you :thumb:


Thats Trip tdi thats very kind of you. I am from Liverpool


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

GEP is suppose to be very good decent performing product, this should should the job very nicely for yourself, good find from yourself from the personal sales section :thumb:

I have not tried this product but alot members do on here, and swear by this stuff :thumb:

Liverpool is a massive trek for yourself , but the offer stands any time for you when passing the area anytime, it's good to help people out when needed :thumb:

Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just got some GEP & AFPP


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

What are you applying it with? Do you have german style app?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a white, blue and black style app pad


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Shall I use the white side for GEP & black side for AFPP, or yellow app pad


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd favour the firm side the use the GEP and the soft side for the AFPP. Keep it damp though when applying the gep and make sure you really work it in to the paint, it seems to melt into the paint.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

When working it in should I leave it a while say 20-30 minutes, and do a panel at a time or the whole car


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Panel by panel, remove once it's hazed.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I assume same with AFPP too


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I know you're sorted now but Concours Perficio is well worth considering. It leaves a very slick finish when applied by tri-foam and does a great job of cleaning the paint. It's a lot like Lime Prime.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Never used the sealant.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Superspec said:


> I know you're sorted now but Concours Perficio is well worth considering. It leaves a very slick finish when applied by tri-foam and does a great job of cleaning the paint. It's a lot like Lime Prime.


Ive tried Perficio, its excellent. I just fancied something new


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just wanted to say I used them on my silver car and they are fantastic products, very easy to use, no problems what so ever


----------

